# Direct TV question



## trener1 (Nov 3, 2004)

I have a question regarding Direct TV and Tivo.
I have a series 2 Tivo and was eyeing getting a premier, but decided to switch from Cable to Direct TV so that option is off the table. 
If I understand correctly the Direct TV tivo is very limited in functionality, i.e it won't let you stream netflix, pandora etc.. and also it seems that you need the direct TV DVR to be able to use any of the on demand features. 
I was just wondering if anyone has any input on what might be the best direction to take here.


----------



## dinglehart (Dec 4, 2002)

trener1 said:


> I have a question regarding Direct TV and Tivo.
> I have a series 2 Tivo and was eyeing getting a premier, but decided to switch from Cable to Direct TV so that option is off the table.
> If I understand correctly the Direct TV tivo is very limited in functionality, i.e it won't let you stream netflix, pandora etc.. and also it seems that you need the direct TV DVR to be able to use any of the on demand features.
> I was just wondering if anyone has any input on what might be the best direction to take here.


I have just come the other way from you (I was with DirecTV now I'm on cable with TiVo). My only recommendation is that, if you have to go with DirecTV, then you will have to go with their DVR. You are correct, the DirecTiVo is crippled compared to a Premiere, and it costs more. You have to pay DTV for having a DVR and there is a TiVo service charge as well.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Some of the On Demand features are available with the DirecTV THR22, but some are not. No DirecTV DVR can stream Netflix, but Pandora is available.

I would not say that it costs more. If you have only one DVR that is the THR22, you pay $12.99/mo for the DVR+TiVo service. Additional boxes are only $5.99/mo. TiVo charges more per month.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

I am with DirecTV right now. The HR24s I have are way better than D*'s early DVR efforts, but they are still not as easy to use or reliable as my DirecTivos were. If you want to watch Netflix, get an AppleTV or Roku. Unless you want whole home DVR with DirecTV, get the Tivo. It is worth any extra money. FWIW: I am planning to ditch DirecTV in favor of locals from TWC and a couple of TivoHD units when I move later this year. The programming costs have just gotten ridiculous. I'd rather watch cable shows on DVD/Blu-Ray in the mail from Netflix than pay the ever increasing fees.

-Ted


----------



## trener1 (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for the replies.
I had nothing ageins cable but they dumped one of my favorite channels so I had to go to Direct TV.

ncted, can you elaborate, (not that I disagree) why is the Tivo worth the extra money?.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

trener1 said:


> ncted, can you elaborate, (not that I disagree) why is the Tivo worth the extra money?.


I'm not that person, and I admit I haven't used other ("premium") DVRs.. But:

1) they work how you'd expect
and while people do have problems once in a while (including me),
2) they actually record the things you tell them to record, at least far far far more often than other DVRs.. (yes, I'm being slightly wishy washy, since there are glitches rarely, but FAR FAR FAR more rarely than I see people mention about cable supplied boxes for example)


----------



## trener1 (Nov 3, 2004)

I am aware of those things, I have had a tivo for about 7 years at least, the problem is that the only way to get some of the on demend and other direct TV features is with their own DVR, and the Direct TV Tivo is a very basic stripped down version of Tivo.


----------



## trener1 (Nov 3, 2004)

So does the Direct TV DVR just not record when you tell it to?. I guess it's to bad that the Premiere won't work with Direct TV, because that is what I really wanted.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes, the DirecTV DVR records what you tell it to. I've never had a missed recording, where I have with TiVo (HR10).


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

dtv is reliable at recording, only a few hiccups over the past 5 years due to late guide updates, especially when last minute changes happen during holidays.

dtv's new hd gui software update (not new tivo thr22 or dtv hr24) is so slow, i left after 5 years. they would only exchange my two owned units with leased along with a 2 year agreement. no thanks, and no thanks again. see 'ya later.

dtv on demand is a download to your dvr over your network's internet connection, and the servers don't stream video at all. pandora and sd youtube videos do ok. as long as isp caps are not an issue, and you don't mind waiting a couple of hours more to start an on demand movie, you'll be fine.

the hbo on demand content is controlled by hbo. they are pushing hbogo.com, and are limiting on demand titles.

dtv has a price increase every year, in february, with the one exception being new customer's first year. get ready for it. premiums and fees have been going through the roof. 

I get comcast tomorrow, along with a few new hd base channels dtv still doesn't carry, and local alts that won't need an ota antenna. i'll let you know how it works out. i'm really looking forward to tivo, my first one.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Comcast also raises rates every year - sometimes twice a year. I still find DirecTV more cost-effective.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

stevel said:


> Comcast also raises rates every year - sometimes twice a year. I still find DirecTV more cost-effective.


i'm sure they do, but without comcast monthly equipment fees, more non-sports hd than dtv, and real on demand on the way, i think it's a less expensive and better programming option for my home.

and i still don't appreciate that "free" software upgrade from dtv that locked up my 3 & 5 year old hd dvrs that were working just fine.

plus, we have tornados around here, and it would be nice to see the local weather during the storm. i've had both services for 5 years each, and local channel reliability during storms is infinitely better with comcast. every situation is different.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

trener1 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> I had nothing ageins cable but they dumped one of my favorite channels so I had to go to Direct TV.
> 
> ncted, can you elaborate, (not that I disagree) why is the Tivo worth the extra money?.


Sorry for the delayed response. I have been travelling.

Disclaimer: I have not had extensive exposure to the THR22. This is based on my experiences with HR24s and other TIvos.

I find the 50 series (season pass) limit on the HR2x series to be a pain.

The new HD UI is extremely slow at times and is not nearly as responsive as the Tivo interface, plus it often takes many button presses to get to commonly-used information, like the to-do list or series manager. This is probably my biggest complaint.

The guide only shows 1.5 hours of data. Tivo's Live Guide shows multiple hours.

The remote control is counter-intuitive, with the most commonly used (trick-play) buttons at the top, which is awkward as it is more natural and balanced to hold the remote in the center. All of the buttons in a particular function group are similarly shaped and textured, which makes it difficult in a dark room.

I would gladly pay another $5 per box to have the Tivo interface instead. I hope this helps.

-Ted


----------



## frankygamer (Mar 19, 2002)

If your interested in > 2 tuners you should know the HR34 is going through growing pains right now. While the Tivo Elite is pretty solid.

I'm thinking going back to cable only. The THR22 is a huge disappointment and DireTV's custumer service, cancelation fees, and automatic contract renewels are more then my liking. Check out their facebook page. It's pretty ugly. Yes they have tons of customers but some of their practices are pretty bad. Read the contract!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

> DireTV's custumer service, cancelation fees, and automatic contract renewels are more then my liking


as disappointed as i am with dtv, let me clear up a few things for you...

1 - their customer service better than comcast's, but that doesn't say much. wish u-verse would hurry up and get here, there's is the best.

2 - even tivo has cancellation fees, if you don't get lifetime. if you get the new customer offer discounts, and you leave early, you get a cancellation fee.

3 - there's no such thing as an automatic contract renewal. dtv will auto renew a sports subscription pkg, unless you request otherwise. then, even if you forget and get it anyway, you have 30 days to cancel any auto renewal, as soon as the notice hits your bill (they give you a notice before billing starts).

if you got a replacement for your leased equipment, they used to add an agreement, but a lawsuit fixed that.

another lawsuit that addressed dtv's lack luster disclosure habits when adding those pesky auto renewals and contract extensions.

bottom line, no service provider is perfect.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

stevel said:


> Comcast also raises rates every year - sometimes twice a year. I still find DirecTV more cost-effective.


OTA is even more cost-effective.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> ...wish u-verse would hurry up and get here, there's is the best.


Does anyone besides me find this statement ironic in the TCF?


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

lpwcomp said:


> Does anyone besides me find this statement ironic in the TCF?


Yep. No one I know loves AT&T customer service for any product they offer.

I actually can't complain about Dish, DirecTV, or TWC customer service. They've all been pretty good to be over the years.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

ncted said:


> Yep. No one I know loves AT&T customer service for any product they offer.
> 
> I actually can't complain about Dish, DirecTV, or TWC customer service. They've all been pretty good to be over the years.


That too, but I was referring to the preference for U-verse in a TiVo forum.

I am referring to U-verse TV. I have U-verse internet.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

magnus said:


> OTA is even more cost-effective.


Only if you're in an area where you can get all the channels you want by OTA. I can't even get the four major networks that way, and I have an amplified digital antenna on my roof. It's easy to suggest OTA when you're just a few miles from all the transmitters, but the reality for many is that cable/satellite is the only viable option.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Ok, just pointing out that it saves the most and you don't have to deal with a bill or price increases.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> That too, but I was referring to the preference for U-verse in a TiVo forum.


The reason? I was referring to customer service. Verizon Fios and AT&T U-verse _customer service_ has pounded all cable and satellite providers in the JD Powers surveys for about 5 years now...

And, quite honestly, if U-verse was available, I wouldn't be messing with TiVo at all. This has been a nightmare, and I still don't have all of my channels. Comcast has sent two techs, replaced the Mcard, no luck...only a few standard def channels, and no upper tier or premium channels. This service SUCKS!


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> The reason? I was referring to customer service. Verizon Fios and AT&T U-verse _customer service_ has pounded all cable and satellite providers in the JD Powers surveys for about 5 years now...
> 
> And, quite honestly, if U-verse was available, I wouldn't be messing with TiVo at all. This has been a nightmare, and I still don't have all of my channels. Comcast has sent two techs, replaced the Mcard, no luck...only a few standard def channels, and no upper tier or premium channels. This service SUCKS!


Consider this though - all of your problems are related to using TiVo, so one reason that things might be smoother is that you don't even have that option with U-verse. The only thing their techs and CSRs need to know about TiVo and CableCARD is "You can't use it with our system" (of course, I'm not sure most of them know even that). I'm sure things would be smoother with Comcast if you were using their DVR.

Verizon Fios OTOH... If they were available, I'd switch in a heartbeat.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

magnus said:


> Ok, just pointing out that it saves the most and you don't have to deal with a bill or price increases.


With that logic, you could sell your TV and save even more!


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> The reason? I was referring to customer service. Verizon Fios and AT&T U-verse _customer service_ has pounded all cable and satellite providers in the JD Powers surveys for about 5 years now...
> 
> And, quite honestly, if U-verse was available, I wouldn't be messing with TiVo at all. This has been a nightmare, and I still don't have all of my channels. Comcast has sent two techs, replaced the Mcard, no luck...only a few standard def channels, and no upper tier or premium channels. This service SUCKS!


Actually, DirecTV seems to score about the same as Fios. U-verse is surprisingly good from what is reported here.

http://www.fiercecable.com/pages/de...d-satellite-provider-customer-satisfaction-su

From what I have seen of U-verse, I wouldn't have guessed, especially with the PQ and billing problems my friends in my area have. Makes me wonder if I should just stick with DirecTV and get THR-22s.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

Of course, DirecTV claims #1 in another survey:

http://news.directv.com/2011/05/16/...in-2011-american-customer-satisfaction-index/

Obviously, they do not consider Fios to be a major cable service:

http://www.theacsi.org/index.php?op...&Itemid=212&i=Subscription+Television+Service


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

stevel said:


> With that logic, you could sell your TV and save even more!


Um sure. Maybe you should just move closer to the towers as well.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

No - I should sell my house and camp out in the park - I'd save even more!


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Maybe you can panhandle and make money while you are at it.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

ncted said:


> Of course, DirecTV claims #1 in another survey


Yes, some american customer satisfaction index, in which dish creamed dtv last year.

The JD Power results from the link posted are only for the most recent survey. The 4 years prior look really bad for dtv, and U-verse didn't fair as well as Fios. Verizon really took a hit last year.

update: comcrap finally got my service activated properly so all of the channels are viewable, a cold boot stopped the constant tivo premiere xl rebooting, and i'm now a happy tivo user...


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

frankygamer said:


> If your interested in > 2 tuners you should know the HR34 is going through growing pains right now. While the Tivo Elite is pretty solid.
> 
> I'm thinking going back to cable only. The THR22 is a huge disappointment and DireTV's custumer service, cancelation fees, and automatic contract renewels are more then my liking. Check out their facebook page. It's pretty ugly. Yes they have tons of customers but some of their practices are pretty bad. Read the contract!


Would you say the HR34 is significantly better now? How about the THR22?

I got sucked into going (back) to D* via some reps at Best Buy but the install hasn't happened yet, so I can back out. I've generally preferred NOT to use D*'s DVRs (and for my parents went out of our way to use a Hughes HDVR2 (Series 2 DTiVo) that a former coworker gave me instead of using D*'s crap PVR of the time.)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=209109 re: the latest software release for the HR34 gives me pause.

I've been very satisfied w/the reliability (other than failed hard drives, most of which were not supplied by TiVo) and relatively few bugs and missed recordings of my TiVos (using a TiVo HD now, started with Series 1 in 2001).


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

cwerdna said:


> Would you say the HR34 is significantly better now? How about the THR22?


it depends on what is more important to you. if you go to dtv as your service provider, you will get more bang with the hr34hmc vs thr22. here's a dtv link that compares:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/compare_receivers

i presonally can do without leased equipment, 2 year contracts, and dtv pricing after the honeymoon new cust offer ends. once they have you signed up, they can charge anything they want at any time, and you can't sue, it's in the terms and conditions.

if you are a tivo subscriber already, and are happy with your current service provider, i would upgrade to a tivo premiere xl or higher, and stay far away from directv's questionable business practices.

on more than one occaision their "software updates" have shut all of their dvr's down at once. you'd think they would have higher quality control. and sometimes, if the update isn't compatable with just your model, they shrug their shoulders, and require you to pay for more equipment or enter another contract.

i you want nfl sunday ticket, go with directv, and sign your rights away.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

^^^
Thanks for the chart!

Well, regarding "dtv pricing after the honeymoon new cust offer ends. once they have you signed up, they can charge anything they want at any time, and you can't sue, it's in the terms and conditions", Comcrap is the same way. I am past my honeymoon pricing and Comcrap can raise prices at anytime as well. 

I see no big reason to upgrade my TiVo. I'm merely floating the idea of changing my TV provider, to reduce costs.

Eeek, regarding the "software updates". Can you put me to some cases where this has happened? What hardware was affected?

I couldn't care less about NFL Sunday Ticket. I don't watch any football nor do I follow it.

I don't like 2 year commitments either and the leasing model they went to years ago. I'd hate to have to return a DVR w/a ton of unwatched shows or have a major watching marathon before return. 

I still have my owned RCA DVR80 (Series 2 DirecTiVo) w/a few unwatched shows. I bought it before they went to the leasing model.

Hmmm...


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I have been with DirecTV for a decade and don't recall such an issue with software updates "shutting down all receivers" and requiring a hardware upgrade. DirecTV does extensive user testing of updates through its "Cutting Edge" program - anyone can volunteer to try out updates as they are being developed and hundreds do each week. It is very unusual for a serious bug to escape attention during testing.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

stevel said:


> I have been with DirecTV for a decade and don't recall such an issue with software updates "shutting down all receivers"


i have had software updates lock up my dvr's twice, and discovered it was nationwide by calling customer service and then researching online.

once it took dtv 2 days+ before it was fixed. both times happened within the last 5 years. you must not have had any hd dvrs at the time.

then, there's the hd gui update, that essentially rendered both my hd dvrs useless, november of last year. now i'm with tivo.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

cwerdna said:


> Eeek, regarding the "software updates". Can you put me to some cases where this has happened? What hardware was affected?


here's one article from 2010 describing dtv cutting edge testing:

http://hd.engadget.com/2010/06/08/directv-software-update-locks-up-hd-dvrs-nationwide-reset-twi/

and i forgot this date, so that makes three hd dvr total lock ups i know about due to directv software updates. i only have hd dvrs, so can only speak for those.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

cwerdna said:


> I am past my honeymoon pricing and Comcrap can raise prices at anytime as well.


with my comcast + tivo hd, i don't have the pesky $480 early cancellation fee if i decide to leave.

dtv didn't have as many base package channels in hd as comcast, but dtv had more hd movie and sports channels.

i also have my hd locals scanned into my guide with my tivo premiere xl with external antenna, and dtv won't do that.

then there's the service outages during rain, wind and snow, especially with dtv hd. it gets old not being able to watch local weather during a storm, which is when i want to see local weather.

every user experience is different, but there is a substantial monetary commitment to dtv, and then you ship back your dvrs when you leave, but they leave the dish, and they refuse to take it down.

one last thing...if you ever have a billing dispute, and there's a balance on your account, they will bill any credit card that was ever used to pay a bill on your account, whether it was your credit card or not, and without your knowledge. after learning this, i had my credit card company reissue a new card with a different number, so dtv couldn't charge it for more money later on.

that's one of the main reasons the bbb gave them an f before pulling dtv's bbb accreditation. something else to think about.

any of these issues can be easily checked with any online search engine.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

NorthAlabama said:


> with my comcast + tivo hd, i don't have the pesky $480 early cancellation fee if i decide to leave.
> 
> ....
> then there's the service outages during rain, wind and snow, especially with dtv hd. it gets old not being able to watch local weather during a storm, which is when i want to see local weather.
> ...


I do hate early termination fees. I understand why they're charging it though (subscriber acquisition cost is huge for them).

As for outages, well, it doesn't snow here. At least w/standard def DirecTV, I NEVER had any outages due to rain nor wind. I had D* for almost 5 years. Yes, there's rain fade and signal strength decreases in rain. Wind outage is just FUD that the cable companies like to throw.

I don't care that my old dish is still up.

I will say that I had few customer service/billing issues w/D* when I was their customer. However, for my parents, when I got them set up (they still have D*), WOW, did we/they have a TERRIBLE experience. We had to play CSR roulette, got all sorts of different answers, had major billing issues at first, etc. It was a HUGE amount of wasted time.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

here's a couple of links. the first has almost 2,000 complaints:

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/cable_tv/directv.htm

the next has about the same number:

http://www.complaintsboard.com/bycompany/directv-a246.html

and here's more:

http://directv-reviews.measuredup.com/2040

sure, not all of these are dtv's fault, and there's plenty of bad out there about comcast, too, but before you enter into a contract, you might want to read up.


----------

